# Hello



## seldomseenfarm (Jan 30, 2007)

My BF has a B-25J flight manual and I am trying to get some information about it.....I have also recently been given alot of other WWII items (mostly newspapers) and have suddenly learned waaay more than I EVER did in school about this era. I've googled the manual and found lots of great information about this particular aircraft.....and I really appreciate what went into the making of these planes much more now!

I am trying to see if I can get information on the man who owned the manual. It is signed "Aeriel Engineer Perry Sculkey" (I am not at all sure if the last name is correct).

Where might I find out more about him, if at all possible? Also, any idea about the the value of the manual? As much as I appreciate the information, I feel that it might be better to sell it to someone who REALLY wants to own this piece of history...who will care for it properly and ensure that it is properly preserved. 

All help greatly appreciated.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site. I am sure someone here can help, but it might be hard to find information on the guy who owned it because there were litteraly thousands of flight manuals and thousands of flight engineers who used them.


----------



## seldomseenfarm (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome. I was hoping that there is some sort of list/honor roll somewhere that would give me a place to start researching.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Not to be discouraging but there were too many flight engineers to have a list of them all. If you knew the unit he flew for that would help narrow it down.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome to the site Seldom greetings from Australia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

yes this does seem a pretty impossible task and i doubt it'd really add much to the value finding it out, they say knowing the history is better but not if it's a very typical history, welcome to the site either way........


----------

